# For those not on FB



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am very sad to let you know that Cathy Peterson lost her son on Saturday. He was involved in a traffic accident and died. She has not been able to get on to SM for the last year but I know she is able to read the posts. Her SM name was Elly. Needless to say, the family is devastated and could use all of our good thoughts and prayers. Her son was in his thirties. It is a tragic loss for all.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers to the family. This is a mother's worst nightmare no matter what age your kids are.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear that. It is difficult to lose a child at any age.


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh I am so sorry  . Such a heartbreaking loss. Thoughts and prayers being lifted.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Reva, is there somewhere Cathy wants donations sent to? I'd like to send something.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:wub:Reva, thank you for letting everyone know who isn't on FB---there is no easy way to say what you had to say for Cathy. Our hearts are all w/her & Ken, & the rest of her dear family. What a tragic & sad loss & our hearts break with the family as we remember them in our prayers & thoughts. There are just no words to communicate our sorrow at such a deep loss.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This has been so devastating. I can't imagine what Cathy and Ken are going through. Hardest thing in the world for a parent to lose their child. I'm hoping with time they will be able to think about all the memories of good times together but I know this is so raw right now. They are in my thoughts and have been since I first heard the news. :smcry:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

How heart breaking, they are all in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been worried and sad for Kathy and her family since I heard the news. This is about the worst thing that could ever happen to a parent. 

My heart goes out to her, I wish there was something I could do to help ease her pain.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My heart is broke for Cathy and Ken and her family and friends. I have lived thru these devastating times and only wish peace for them.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Chris was very involved with the Austin Toy Museum. It is a non-profit organization. Donations can be made in Christopher Peterson's name. 

https://www.facebook.com/austintoymuseum/


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for sharing, Reva. I've been thinking of Cathy all day long. I've been in her shoes and I know the indescribable pain of that grief, and how difficult the coming days, weeks, and months will be for her and Ken. Keeping them in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Here is the exact link to the museum to donate: Donate | Austin Toy Museum 
I can't get Cathy out of my mind. Just so tragic. :crying:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:crying::crying:Cathy, if you are reading this please know that we are all walking in sorrow w/you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

revakb2 said:


> Chris was very involved with the Austin Toy Museum. It is a non-profit organization. Donations can be made in Christopher Peterson's name.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/austintoymuseum/


Done! Donated in memory of Christopher Peterson.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my how heartbreaking to lose your son and such a young man too. My thoughts are with Cathy and her family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sending a card from Cathy's Maltese family. I know many people wanted to send something but worried about leaving anyone out.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I'm sending a card from Cathy's Maltese family. I know many people wanted to send something but worried about leaving anyone out.


Thank you Sue.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> I'm sending a card from Cathy's Maltese family. I know many people wanted to send something but worried about leaving anyone out.


Thank you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you Sue.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, Sue.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Reva, my heart sank reading this, that's always been one of my fears, it breaks my heart for Cathy and her family it's never easy but it's going to be especially hard at Christmas. I will be praying for them. Thank you for sharing with us dear friend


Thank you Sue


----------

